# Shoulder impingement code



## angrhode (Nov 17, 2011)

Wondering what diagnosis code everyone uses for shoulder impingement?


----------



## hewitt (Nov 17, 2011)

726.2.... Would be under syndrome, then impingement, then shoulder. Yeah, I know, easy to find right!


----------



## freemacl47 (Nov 17, 2011)

we use 726.19


----------



## hewitt (Nov 17, 2011)

Humm.... ICD-9s progression for getting to shoulder impingement is as stated. The 726.19 seems to be pointing to problems relative to the stabilization of the shoulder. Impingement seems to be related to pain, weakness, or loss of movement due to inflammation/irritation. The muscles and tendons are still stable.... It is possible that impingement could eventually lead to stabilization problems.... They both are rotator cuff issues, but I would not use 726.19 since the progression clearly points to 726.2.


----------



## jdemar (Nov 17, 2011)

I also use 726.2 for impingement, as stated previously.


----------



## maryanneheath (Nov 17, 2011)

We also use 726.2


----------



## angrhode (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## scooter1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I use 726.10


----------

